# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  CH Los Antiguos Batanes, CH Quebradas, CH Talave

## nat_airos

Buenos dias:

Alguien si es tan amable me puede deir donde encontrar información sobre estas centrales...tengo que hacer un proyecto completito con los estudios de viabilidad tecnica, economica, ambiental... de cual de ellas es mas viable. Un saludo

----------

